
Middy, Node.js middleware framework for AWS Lambda, goes 1.0.0 - loige
https://loige.co/middy-1-is-here
======
blade79
Middy is a very nice middleware for who works with AWS Lambda on Node.js
runtime, it allows you to decorate your lambda's business logic with whichever
additional layer you might need such as auth, validation and marshalling to
mention some.

